

App sends and receives morse code using the iPhone flashlight and camera. - chrismeehan

Fork the code and test it out for yourself. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chrismeehan&#x2F;MorseCode&#x2F;tree&#x2F;FinalMorseCode2<p>I’m the developer who designed this app. Feel free to ask me any questions about the code that makes it work, or about the app in general.
======
chrismeehan
Hey, sorry I didn't know how this website worked at first. Here's the right
link
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7173782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7173782)

------
jackgolding
Hi Chris,

Awesome idea - do you think it has any non-toy applications? Also related, do
you know how far you see see the light away from if say you were in the middle
of the ocean after a plane wreck (I have no idea about the physics!)

~~~
chrismeehan
It can read from a distance of up to 100 feet at night.

------
benhirashima
Neat. How many letters per minute?

~~~
chrismeehan
Roughly 60

